

Building voice, instant messaging and Twitter applications in the cloud - Caligula
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2010/05/building-voice-instant-messaging-and.html

======
Caligula
Voxeo(big IVR company) created <http://tropo.com> to compete with
<http://twilio.com>

~~~
akalsey
Not exactly. We created Tropo as a way of reaching a different group of
developers than our VoiceXML products are used by.

We noticed that lots of developers were writing VoiceXML that was basically a
couple of XML tags surrounding huge blocks of JavaScript. Or using PHP to
create their VoiceXML documents. We also found that a lot of smaller projects
and developers didn't need the 100% uptime SLAs and dedicated capacity.

So we created Tropo to let developers write applications natively in
JavaScript, PHP, and other web languages and skip the voiceXML if they choose.
It's delivered as a pay as you go cloud service running in the same carrier
class datacenters as our enterprise products. And we eliminated all the things
that have made telephony services hard to buy like contracts and guaranteed
minimums. Just pay for what you use (and developers don't pay anything, Tropo
is free for dev use).

